# No Pearls Found...



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

For the 1st time in many years, it was just us & the 4-leggeds this Christmas. We decided to do something quite different from the traditional Christmas Goose. Not only is this likely to become a new Wolfwood tradition....but we may just have to test it out again next weekend for New Year's Eve!!!







*KB LOVVVVES OYSTERS! *















*
Highlander, this one's for you ....thanks!!! *


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like a good time Judi.
Looks like the weather was nice too.
I'm sorry I missed it.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks good Judi!!!

Gary


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I bought a couple of pounds of Mayport shrimp for Christmas Eve dinner yesterday and planned to buy 3 or 4 dozen oysters but they sold out while I stood in line. I will have some for New Years Eve though.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We always do Blue crab and shrimp for New Years. My DW dearly loves the crab.

Me...I'll take the shrimp over crab anyday. Especially shrimp Jambalaya!

Dan


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Wolfwood, I've eaten oysters, but I wasn't crazy about them. Barbique oysters sounds good. Like 3LEES, I love shrimp. Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oysters are really good off the BBQ. The trick is to cook them real slow...YUM!!


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Thank you Oregon Camper. Now I'll have try BBQ style. Happy New Year!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ohtrouting said:


> Thank you Oregon Camper. Now I'll have try BBQ style. Happy New Year!


...you'll know they are ready when the pop open. Man, know you have me thinking about them.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like you both are really enjoying the oysters








Clams are also good on the grill too

Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Especially shrimp Jambalaya!
> 
> Dan


mmmmmm that sounds good!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oysters...
I guess they must be an acquired taste. At they were not raw!
Now the crab and shrimp on the other hand.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thank you Oregon Camper. Now I'll have try BBQ style. Happy New Year!


...you'll know they are ready when the pop open. Man, know you have me thinking about them.








[/quote]
Actually - I never liked Oysters. More to the point, I loved the smell abut my throat went on strike & refused to let that slimy mass in! Kath likes 'em raw and says when they "pop" on the grill...they're just like raw but even better 'cuz they're hot. Tim (Highlander96) indulged my senses a bit at the OtterLake Rally this Fall and, when "mine" popped, he opened them up, cut the Oyster free, fllipped it into the more "cupped" shell 1/2, and put it back on the grill to cook a bit more (just until it "that slimy mass" had solidified a bit). That's what the 2 open ones on the front of the grill photo are....those were MINE!!:







:








Soooooo....for any of you seafood lovers who just haven't been able to handle the texture of Oysters....try it this way!!!!! I'll bet you'll be surprised (and addicted)! Mmm...Mmm...Mmm. Can't wait for New Year's Eve !!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Judi,

I want to use that pic of you slurping that oyster down in my sig...........

I am glad you enjoyed them. They look nice and skinny like Chincoteague Oysters. I hope they were good and salty.

We'll have some for New Years. We had Prime Rib yesterday and homemade Crab Cakes and Steamed Shrimp for Christmas Eve.

Man, life is good here in the "Land of Pleasant Living". Maybe even Roasted Stuffed Canvasbacks this week!!!!
Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You don't need any pearls girls, you're already Jems in my book









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I want to use that pic of you slurping that oyster down in my sig...........


A pic of _me _  in _your _  sig ????

Uh...well....ok...I guess....








(Just be sure to add the text next to it!







)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We had Prime Rib yesterday


Now, that's a man after my own heart!

Oysters,









Prime rib,









Mark


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Does look good, girls!

Steve


----------

